# Have you guys ever heard a dog "purr"?



## Sarah~ (Apr 30, 2012)

Eko does this noise ALL the time. Especially when he gets petted! If this is the wrong place I am sorry, I didn't know if I could put videos in the pictures place. :blush:






The video quality is not great, I took it on my phone but it was more about the sound anyway.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

haha Shasta does that. She started it after she heard one of my cats purring.


----------



## Sarah~ (Apr 30, 2012)

That's funny he's not the only one! They are such talkers :wub: I always laugh when Eko takes a toy to my boyfriend and if he doesn't pay attention he will nose the toy closer and closer and if that doesn't work he will make that sound, then whine and let out a BIG sigh and lay his head down. You can just see the disappointment written all over his face lol.


----------



## harmony (May 30, 2002)

My dogs sing but my husbands cat purrs all the time


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

A lot of dogs do that when I clean their ears, most particularly GSDs, and specifically my own!


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

Yes, my neighbor's Rottweiler purred when you pet him to show he's getting happy. Unfortunately many people mistook this for a growl and thought he was getting aggressive.


----------



## Sarah~ (Apr 30, 2012)

I wish Eko liked me cleaning his ears that much lol! And I could see someone mistaking the sound for a growl it is a low rumbly noise. That's funny that a rottie does it too I didn't think they "talked" too much. I have always wanted one though! My boyfriend says its more like a "moo" haha!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

my dog makes that noise with a high pitch
sound thrown in.


----------



## AkariKuragi (Dec 19, 2011)

Hahaha my old dog Brandy used to do that all the time. x3


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

My very first Shepherd purred.


----------



## Sarah~ (Apr 30, 2012)

Wow I didn't expect so many other dogs to make that noise! Sometimes I wondered if this noise and some of the other noises he makes is attempt at "talking", like when I just start rambling and venting to him and he is trying to copy me. Sometimes I KNOW he is giving me a piece of his mind if I make him do something he doesn't want to, lol.


----------



## Okin (Feb 27, 2013)

Mine never used to but now that she is an old lady she purrs when you rub her ears or hips.


----------

